# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ; (1944) = Ginetto

## george_kerkyra

Πιθανά σημεία: Λευκάδα ή Κόρινθος (ίσως το ιταλικό Vesta). Ξέρει κάποιος σχετικά;

G0121.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

To VESTA δεν είναι σίγουρα. Προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω ξαναδεί...

----------


## george_kerkyra

> To VESTA δεν είναι σίγουρα. Προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω ξαναδεί...


Από τις φωτογραφίες της ίδιας ομάδας (απελευθερωση Λευκάδας) πιθανόν (και με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη) να είναι στο δίαυλο Λευκάδας

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε george_kerkyra, θυμήθηκα τη παρακάτω αγγελία του ΟΑΝ που μιλάει για μια βυθοκόρο στη Λευκάδα... δεν μου μοιάζει με τέτοια το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι άλλο προς ανέλκυση στο δίαυλο της Λευκάδας.

oan2.jpg

Kαι στη φωτογραφία εδώ (γύρω στο 1950) φαίνονται πίσω από το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ κάτι μηχανισμοί μισοβυθισμένοι που δεν είμαι σίγουρος από που είχαν προέλθει...

----------


## Ellinis

Χρειάστηκαν τρία χρόνια ακριβώς αλλά τελικά βρέθηκε η ταυτότητα του ναυαγίου. Είναι το 1.114 κόρων ιταλικό ατμόπλοιο GINETTO και είχε βυθιστεί στην Πρέβεζα τον Αύγουστο του 1943 κατόπιν συμμαχικής αεροπορικής επίθεσης. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1920 στη Γαλλία με το όνομα ΤISSERAND. Το ναυάγιο παρέμεινε στα αβαθή μέχρι το 1947 οπότε και ανελκύστηκε. Τον Ιούνιο του ίδιου έτους το σκάφος πουλήθηκε από τον Οργ.Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων στους Ι. & Π. Γιαννακαριώτη, μετονομάσθηκε ΠΑΥΛΟΣ Γ. και επισκευάστηκε. Συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει για διάφορους ιδιοκτήτες μετονομαζόμενο διαδοχικά σε ΜΠΟΤΣΟΣ το 1951, σε ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ. το 1954 και σε ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ το 1964. Τερμάτισε τη σταδιοδρομία του στις ελληνικές θάλασσες το 1969 οπότε και διαλύθηκε.

Και για απόδειξη μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου όταν εφερε το όνομα TAMAZER I.

Pavlos G as Tamazer I.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Στο βιβλίο "H εμπορική διαφήμιση στην Πρέβεζα τον καιρό του Μεσοπολέμου" υπάρχει αυτή η φωτογραφία με λεζάντα "Βομβαρδισμός φορτηγού πλοίου στον διαύλακα Πρεβέζης το 1943". Μετά από μια σύγκριση με τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες του θέματος κατέληξα στο οτι εδώ βλέπουμε την επίθεση στο GINETTO, πιθανότατα αυτή που το βύθισε.

ginetto attack.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ευχαριστώ. Μετά τηνανάρτηση θυμήθηκα ότι το είχα ξαναβάλει παλαιότερα. Τώρα όμως βρήκα την αναφορά για την Πρέβεζα.




> Στο βιβλίο "H εμπορική διαφήμιση στην Πρέβεζα τον καιρό του Μεσοπολέμου" υπάρχει αυτή η φωτογραφία με λεζάντα "Βομβαρδισμός φορτηγού πλοίου στον διαύλακα Πρεβέζης το 1943". Μετά από μια σύγκριση με τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες του θέματος κατέληξα στο οτι εδώ βλέπουμε την επίθεση στο GINETTO, πιθανότατα αυτή που το βύθισε.
> 
> ginetto attack.jpg

----------


## Pinin

Sorry to be in English

I am asking opinion if it is Ginetto in this photos in Patras? The "mercantile"  

k30gsi.jpg21945jt.jpg



Discussion
http://regiamarinaitaliana.forumgrat...opic=1050&st=0

----------


## Ellinis

Ηello Pinin and welcome to nautilia.gr. I think you have a very strong identification. The rounded stern with the portholes is very characteristic and is evident in your photo as well as in the photo in post #5.

However the ship belonged to a class of more than 14 ships that were build in 1919-21 by the French Governement. Many of these "Gharb" class ships survived into WW2 and at least another one, CERERE (ex-DEBARDEUR) was under Italian ownership in 1941. So, there is a chance that she could be CERERE.

For more photos and information on the class, see _this page_ on one of the many ships that went to Canada, or _this one_ for one that went to Argentina. The last survivor of the class must have been the Chaudronnier which sunk in 1999! while under Turkish ownership (see _here_ and _here_).

----------


## Pinin

I think you maybe right, i have found this photo of Cerere, with 2 derricks that fits better the photos in Patras.
cerere.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στο φόντο μιας φωτογραφίας βλέπουμε δεμένο στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά ένα φορτηγό που είναι το πλοίο του θέματος, μάλλον ως ΠΑΥΛΟΣ Γ. κρίνοντας από το  "Γ" στο φουγάρο του.

Screenshot 2022-12-27 at 10-00-25 Motorships Part 2 1955-1970.pdf.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο φόντο μιας φωτογραφίας βλέπουμε δεμένο στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά ένα φορτηγό που είναι το πλοίο του θέματος, μάλλον ως ΠΑΥΛΟΣ Γ. κρίνοντας από το  "Γ" στο φουγάρο του.
> 
> Screenshot 2022-12-27 at 10-00-25 Motorships Part 2 1955-1970.pdf.jpg


Εμένα μου κάνει γιά το Τ του Τσαβλίρη.

----------

